

32 States Borrow Billions to Make Unemployment Payments  - startuprules
http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/2010/05/32-states-borrow-378-billion-total-to.html

======
dnsworks
This is one of those articles which is so poorly written I wish that Hacker
News had a downmod arrow.

